# DCS without electric to rails



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

About 5 years ago, maybe even longer, when I was an avid DCS O gauge 3-railer, I proposed on OGR Forum (a popular O gauge/scale forum associated with OGR magazine) converting the MTH system to battery and eliminating track power.

Heresy, cried the skeptics; can't be done.

I called MTH and was sent a terse email response saying it would void the warranty.

My idea was to take apart the TIU and rearrange the components inside a couple of boxcars, since the entire TIU would be pretty big and awkward to do.


But not being electronically inclined, the idea never went anywhere (I was hoping to inspire others).


A few days ago, I picked up GR magazine, and to my surprise, I saw an article on converting DCS to battery and eliminating track power--but in larger scale (1:32).

I feel somewhat vindicated regarding the idea. Kudos to the author.

Dave V


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Rayman in Kansas has been doing this for quite awhile now. Gonna send him my Triplex for the conversion somewhere down the road. Really nice guy, and very knowledgeable about MTH!! Regal

http://www.youtube.com/user/rayman4449


----------

